# 29er e-bikes.



## techfersure (Dec 17, 2010)

Looking like more ebikes moving to 29. I have a 2018 Monterra 2 my first ebike and feel 27.5 is perfect for a ebike. I know there will still be offering for 27.5 but the 29er bug has come. I run 3.0 Dirt Wizards and IMO the best tire overall for traction, turning and just feels secure. With weight of bike as a stabilizer when pushing hard has made me a better turner at speed which transfers over to my 29 analog bikes. I have a long DH and Enduro racing experience, turning and the confidence to do well and fast is one area of constant improvement. Your pssitioning and trust of tires is crucial to do well. In the two seasons I have owned Monterra my turning skills have improved exponentially. In a season or two when I replace Monterra I definitely will looking at a bike that supports both wheel sizes like the new Pivot Shuttle. I like the playfulness of 27.5 too. I run both wheel sizes on my Trek Ex and love the diversity of this, like having two bikes in one!


----------



## mtbbiker (Apr 8, 2004)

It’s all preference. We have similar backgrounds. Started off on 26”, then to 27.5”, then to 29” and finally IMHO The best mullet bikes front 29”, rear 27.5”. I got faster with each change. I ride an Intense Tazer, incredible bike, does it all good: uphill, techie climbs, steep DH, groomed trails, jumping you name it, it kills it. Lots of brands are doing this and brands that don’t do it, the riders are changing the fork and front wheel to 29er. 

I’ve seen a lot of positive reviews on the new Monterra. Can’t go wrong with: YT Decoy, Intense Tazer, Norco, Trek Rail or Levo. I know there are more brands, but these are probably the easiest to get in the USA, plus makes support easier to get.


----------



## dustyduke22 (Aug 22, 2006)

Another tire I would consider for your ride is the 2.6 or 2.8 WTB Vigilante. It has a similarish design to the dirt wizard, but with the super beefy sidewalls from WTB and awesome rubber. 

I'll be throwing a set on my 2020 Moterra 2 here as soon as the snow melts off


----------



## RickBullottaPA (Mar 4, 2015)

I occasionally swapped wheels on my Pivot Shuttle, but I'd say that my 29er wheels are mostly gathering dust these days. With the amount of power that an eMTB can put to the ground, the more contact patch the better IMO. And I just like the feel of a larger/rounder tire on the stuff we ride (rocky, rooty, etc.)


----------

